# Avia Watches



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

I've acquired my Grandfather's Avia Incabloc (17 jewels apparently), does anyone know anything about these watches? I'm guessing it dates from the '60's or '70's.

Ta


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

If you can post a picture that will help.


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Pic as requested...










I'm just interested in finding out a bit more about Avia if possible. Planning on keeping the watch - it works fine. New strap and it will make a nice dress watch. It has sentimental value too.

Guy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rednotdead said:


> Pic as requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is engraved on the back?


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Nowt on the back except "stainless steeel back.........etc" and the number 11022


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old Swiss company, bought out by Fossil in 2001. Although tey still exist, their website has been 'under construction' for a looong time...

From an earlier post of mine on the same subject in 2006....

"_*http://www.clockswatches.com/liba-d.htm has a 'pay to view' page (Â£3.95 for a day's access) if you really want to know, labelled 'Avia - History of the Avia watch company from 1830 to present day (Updated 3 Mar 2001) '.*_

So we know they started around 1830"

(I didn't remember posting this, and found it through Google...)

See Avia

I have several from the 60s - my Father loves 'em - I think that reflects their contemporary image, that of an affordable quality Swiss watch, which was marketed on the High Street, and therefore seen as attainable.

A very nice honest watch. They look good cleaned and shiny on a decent black leather strap (Sorry Mac). Polywatch will get the scratches out of the crystal, and our host has a range of good straps. Treat yourself to a Hirsch and it'll last forever!


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Cheers chaps









New strap ordered and on way.

Guy


----------

